

Microsoft partners with GoDaddy - jrs235
http://view.email.microsoftemail.com/?j=fe8d1774726d037d71&m=fe621570756503797d1c&ls=fe5216797c660d7b7413&l=fec21c767365017e&s=fe2f177277650d7d751378&jb=ff9a1574&ju=fe6113727067017e7014

======
jrs235
This is unfortunate. Microsoft had been making good decisions lately.
Partnering with a bottom dwelling sly and questionable company hurts my
perception and trust of Microsoft.

